# "Red Eye"



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

Does anyone care about this movie? Its another "PG-13" movie.  
Wes, start making "R" films again. Pronto!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Non Compos Mentis said:


> Does anyone care about this movie? Its another "PG-13" movie.
> Wes, start making "R" films again. Pronto!


Better yet: Wes, stop making films. Period!


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

What about "Last House on the Left"? I haven't seen it, but have heard it was great, and have heard it was dreadful.

I also heard both about "I Spit on Your Grave". Isn't that interesting?


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

My mom told me how terrifying "Last House on the Left was." so I had rented it and it wasn't half bad. For the time it was released I can see where it might of been scary .. but to me it's no worse then turning on the news at night now  But that's just my take


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

_Last House on the Left_ wasn't terrifying, but more of a shocking movie. Especially if you're a man. Come on, you all know what scene I'm talking about here.


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

Red Eye actually got "two thumbs up" by Roper and Ebert. I was suprised.


----------

